# So I'm thinking TT now...



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

Yip, I'm thinking I'll go the Twin Turbo route on my '04 Goat...

The two I'm looking at are:
-APS Twin Turbo for just under $9K without tune. How much would a tune cost? How much for install on average?
-AVO Twin Turbo - $12,300 including tune, BOV, everything! How much would it cost for install on average?

Let me know which you would suggest... the AVO seems to put out more power (almost 500 RWHP without any other mods, including stock exhaust!) and about 600 at the flywheel.

Thanks!


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

http://www.airpowersystems.com.au/ls1/us_gto.htm < APS
http://www.avoturbo.com/avoshop/product_info.php?cPath=142_148_149&products_id=650 < AVO


----------



## JoJo (Nov 12, 2006)

Damn. I still owe like 12k on my car.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

:agree Tell me about it.
Sounds like a lot of power. Get some good tires.


----------



## sparky (Dec 24, 2006)

did you ever think about a maggie i got 10000 in my 06 with a gmm race shifter and pedders rear suspension all installed by lingenfelter and done right with 483rwhp and 460 trq other than axel back gibson mufflers thats it.


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

do it. post videos and sound clips.


----------

